# Seeking Snap Hattie



## lgyacve (16 July 2012)

Similar story to many I suppose, I had the horse of my dreams as a teenager from the age of 13 until my second year of uni when I just couldn't manage a horse while so far from home with decidedly non horsey parents. she was sold in 2007 from the Huntingdon/Cambridgeshire area and I have sadly lost the name of the person she was sold to throughout several house moves.

I just want to know what she is doing at the moment and if they ever want to sell her on I would like to know. In my head it is a bit of a Black Beauty story and I am always checking the horses for sale sections of magazines as I know she was sold on a few times.

Details are as follows:

Date of Birth:	 01-May-1995
Gender:	Female
Colour:	Grey with dark mane and tail
Height:	16.2hh
Sire Name:	Godington Ordensstern
Dam Name:Hattie McCoy
Breed	Part-Bred Trakehner

She has a big scar on her front leg from an old injury and black spots on her hips where she grazed them rolling in the stable and the hair grew back darker. She was terrified of those windmill bird scarers too! 

If anyone knows anything I would be so grateful - I have tried the Trakehner UK people, NED and am at a bit of a dead end so if anyone has any other advice I would much appreciate it.


----------



## cally6008 (16 July 2012)

What did Trakehner society say ?
Photos ?


----------



## lgyacve (16 July 2012)

The Trakehner Society said that they haven't got the most recent owners registered - The breeders were the most recent owners registered.

Anyone have any ideas where I can take my search to next?

Pics here:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.558112263388.2177596.199713087&type=3


----------



## cally6008 (16 July 2012)

Absolute long shot here but trying sending a PM on here to this member, Hattie - http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=118110

Reason I say is because she's posted about the same Sire, has a familiar username and has posted saying she has a Trakehner as well

The only down side is that they haven't been online since 2008 but still worth a shot


----------



## lgyacve (16 July 2012)

Thanks so much! I'll keep you updated and keep my fingers crossed - message sent! 

If you cant see the facebook pages - please go to the album on my profile: 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/album.php?albumid=5030


----------



## lgyacve (11 January 2015)

Update; 2 years on and I am no closer to tracing her, I have posted adverts and messages on social media sites but she has disappeared.

I tried contacting the member who posted about her but had no response after several attempts.

Is there any other way that has worked for people?

She would be 19 now and I would love to know if she was living out her later years somewhere she was happy.


----------

